# black and white 2 error



## dranadade (Sep 20, 2010)

*Hey, I have the black and white 2 game for pc and when i try to install it an error comes up saying:

An installation support file could not be installed.

The system cannot find the file specified.

Can someone please tell me how i can fix it? otherwise it was a waste of money...*


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

hi,

have you tried the game in an other disc drive?

Also check the game disc for scratches or dirt.

You could also try to browse the disc for the specific file, but please try it in an other computer first (or other disc drive) and check the disc.


----------



## dranadade (Sep 20, 2010)

bwolfje said:


> hi,
> 
> have you tried the game in an other disc drive?
> 
> ...


sadly i do not have another disc drive and the game runs find on my brothers pc... if you can think of anything else i will be very greatful but if not thankyou very much for your help mate


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

you could try to copy all the files from the disc to a file on your computer.

See if this works without errors.

Do you have problems with other discs to or not?

If during the moving to you hard disk you get read erros then it sounds like your disc drive is: 1. dirty (try a cleaning disc) 2. defective (starting)


----------



## dranadade (Sep 20, 2010)

ok its copying now, just incase it doesnt work have you got any other ideas???


----------



## dranadade (Sep 20, 2010)

na still doesnt work mate  i copied it to the lionhead folder where the demos is and tried to install but wont work


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

everything copied fine ?

no errors when it was busy ?

keep the copied file on your hdd, then install from disc, on the moment that the error shows up, and it gives you the option, then point it towards the file on the hard disk to see if it will continue.

edit: does it say what file he cant install ?


----------

